# Sữa Aptamil xanh có phải Aptamail hữu cơ không?



## Anhkids (25/1/22)

Sữa Aptamil không còn xa lạ với các mẹ Việt. Trên thị trường dòng sữa Aptamil rất được lòng các mẹ. Có thể kể đến Aptamil xanh là dòng sữa được nhiều mẹ tin dùng cho bé vì thành phần trong sữa hoàn toàn từ hữu cơ. Sữa Aptamil xanh hay còn được biết đến là Aptamil Essensis Organic. Dòng sữa công thức cao cấp nhất của tập đoàn Danone hiện nay. Chính vì là dòng sữa bột công thức cao cấp nên các mẹ rất quan tâm đến sản phẩm này. Nhiều mẹ tìm hiểu về Sữa Aptamil Essensis hay thức mắc rằng sữa có phải 100% từ hữu cơ hay không? Sữa Aptamil xanh hoàn toàn được sản xuất từ sữa bò hữu cơ từ trang trại hữu cơ tại New Zealand. Sữa còn được kiểm định bởi AsureQuality. Nên các mẹ hãy yên tâm cho bé sửa dụng Aptamil xanh. Hiện tại trên thị trường có rất nhiều phiên bản sữa Aptamil, khi quyết định cho bé dùng loại nào mẹ cũng phải tìm hiểu kỹ càng. Xem loại sữa nào phù hợp với bé, tránh tình trạng không hợp với sữa hay tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ. Đối với dòng Sữa Aptamil xanh các mẹ có thể phân biệt dễ dàng qua bao bì sản phẩm và sữa cũng có các cách phân biệt sữa Aptamil khác. Để chọn địa chỉ mua hàng ưu tín cho trẻ rất quan trọng, mẹ có thể lựa chọn mua sữa Aptamil tại các cửa hàng nhập khẩu chính hãng, tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng. Mẹ có thể tham khảo mua sữa Aptamil tại đây. Qua bài viết mẹ có thể khẳng định rằng sữa Aptamil xanh là sữa Aptamil hữu cơ của tập đoàn Danone nên mẹ hãy yên tâm cho bé sử dụng.


----------

